# Sticky  Official Keltec Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Post your pics of your favorite Keltec pistols (you own) here!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

P17 PMR30 and sub2000 in 40 cal.


----------

